# السرب 19 ومثلث برمودا



## حنظله (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السرب 19 وتتابع قصص الاختفاء*ماهي قصة السرب** 19 **والذي سمي المثلث على اسمه وماذا حصل لطائراته الخمس يعتبر السرب 19 هو اول**طائرات تختفي في هذا المثل الغامض ولكن حدث الكثير من الاختفات**من**قبل ولكن كانت لسفن تجارية أو عسكرية في ويوم 9 ديسمبر عام 1945 طارت 5 طائرات**حربيه من أحد قواعد مدينة فلوريدا وعدد طاقماه 5 طيارين و8 مساعدين أقلعت هذه**الطائرات عند الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر وبعد عشر دقائق كانت كلها في الجو على شكل**مثل وكان قائد هذا السرب هو الظابط الطيار شارلز تيلور الذي كان بطيارته يمثل راس**المثلث والى اليوم لا يعلم أحد سر اختفاء هذه الطائرات الخمس برغم من أن ظروف الجو**كانت جيده للطياران في ذالك اليوم ورغم إقلاع اكثر من طائره للبحث عن هذا السرب إلى**انه لم يظهر لهم أي نتيجة وبدأت قصة اختفاء هذا السرب عند الساعة الثالثة وخمس عشر**دقيقة وثناء انتظار القاعدة رسالة لاسلكية من قائد السرب لتحديد ميعاد الهبوط**وتلقية لتعليمات الهبوط إلى أن القاعدة استلمت رسالة غريبة من قائد السرب الملازم**تشارلز تيلور وكانت الرسالة كالتالي القائد :ينادي القاعدة :نحن في حالة طوارئ يبدو**أننا خرجنا عن خط السير تماما لا أستطيع رؤية الأرض القاعدة : حدد مكانك بالضبط**القائد : لا أستطيع تحديد المكان ولاحتى أين نحن اعتقد أننا في الفضاء القاعدة** : **استمر في الاتجاه ناحية الغرب القائد : لا ادري في أي اتجاه يوجد الغرب كل شي أمامي**غريب ومشوش وانقطع بعد هذه الرسالة سبل الاتصال مع السرب 19 رغم أن القاعدة استطاعة**سماع بعض الرسائل الموجهة بين طائرات السرب وكانت بعض هذه الرسائل تشير إلى نفاذ**الوقود وانه لم يعد يكفي إلا لي 75 ميل كذالك كانت بعض الرسائل تشير إلى دهشة**الطيارين من قرأت البوصلة التي كانت تشير إلى الاتجاه والمكان بطريقة غير مفهومه**بعد ذالك بدأت وحدات الاغاثه تنطلق للبحث عن السرب 19 وفي مقدمتها الطائرة الضخمة**مارتين مارينز المكون طاقمها من 30 شخص وفي الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر عاد الاتصال**بين القاعدة والسرب 19 وأرسل قائد السرب هذه الرسالة (لاندري أين نحن اعتقد أننا**نطير على مسافة 225 ميل شمال شرق القاعدة اعتقد أننا فوق خليج المكسيك وبعد ذالك**بدأ الاتصال يضعف إلى أن انقطع وكانت آخر رسالة تلقتها القاعدة من السرب 19 تقول**أننا نطير فوق مياه بيضاء اعتقد أننا فقدنا تماما وفي نفس الوقت تلقت القاعدة رسالة**إغاثة من الطائرة مارتين مارينز تشير إلى سوء الأحوال الجوية ثم انقطع الإرسال أيضا**بعد ذالك بدأت مجموعه من الطائرات رحلت البحث عن السرب 19 والطائرة مارتين مارينز**ولكن حلول الظلام أعاق المهمة وبدأت مجموعه من القوارب واللنشات البحث ومع حلول**الفجر خرجت اكبر قوة للبحث في التاريخ تحنوي على 300 طائره وعدد من القوارب**والغواصات ورغم البحث المستمر يوم بعد يوم لم يظهر للسرب ولا لطائرة الاغاثه أي اثر**وبعد ذالك كانت المفاجاة إذ أرسل قائد السرب 19 رسالة إلى القاعدة ولكنها لم تكن**مفهومه والغريب في الأمر هو مرور وقت كبير على اختفاء الطائرة وكانت دهشة المسئولين**في القاعدة كبيره حيث من المفترض نفاذ الوقود من السرب منذ فترة كبيرة ولكن ما هو**السر في ذالك الله اعلم*


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## م.عطا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

